# Can you help me identify make of this Brush Hog and Gearbox



## Pete_D (Aug 10, 2019)

I am trying to identify the make of this brush hog. 
Thanks
Pete
Nederland, TX


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome Pete_D. It almost looks like an FMC Sidewinder painted blue.


----------



## Pete_D (Aug 10, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Welcome Pete_D. It almost looks like an FMC Sidewinder painted blue.


Thanks, it needs some work around the PTO output shaft and was hoping having the make would help sourcing parts.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Now remember, I said "Looks Like"... It may help in your research.


----------



## Pete_D (Aug 10, 2019)

Here are some close up shots of the gearbox. Can anyone identify the make of this gearbox? It is time for a rebuild.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/333158551359
This is the closest I have seen. Maybe a bit of wire brushing will reveal a model or part number for your gear box. Or replace the complete unit.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The make of gearbox is probably not all that important. Most likely bearings and seals are available at any bearing house, matched by sizes and/or numbers. If it needs more than that, it's probably not worth messing with. Complete replacement gearboxes are readily available for most any mowers of that style for the price of a shaft and/or gear set individually. You just bolt it on and add oil.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=rotary+cutter+gearbox&_sacat=0


----------



## Pete_D (Aug 10, 2019)

Thanks for the advice. Spoke to Ken Lary at Hercules Ag and Outdoor. He worked for Sidewinder. The gear box was made by Warner also known as Auburn which was the town Warner was located in. Ken gave me the same advice. Hope to pull it this weekend.


----------



## Pete_D (Aug 10, 2019)

Trying to rebuild this Warner gearbox need some help on how to remove both shafts to replace the bearings. The input shaft has a bearing cage that is shattered and found bits of the cage in the lower section bearing. I will be replacing the seals also.

How do is get this shaft out of the input housing?









Orange seal is a dust cover? Just pry it off as carefully as possible to reuse or is there a source for a new cover?
























How do disassemble the output section to replace the bearings?






















What about this pitting on the upper part of the shaft were the seal rides?











This is the lower seal top view. This seal will be replaced.








The lower seal bottom view.


----------



## XLENDI (Jul 22, 2019)

Not worked on this particular gearbox. I would suggest you pop out the dust cover. Check if there is another seal. When the dust cover is out , do you have a cir-clip inside. The decision then has to be made, does shaft have to be pressed out complete with gear. If gear is to big to pass through the housing. Then we stop and think , under the dust cover is there a locking system to locate the shaft or preload the bearing. Would like to see what is under the dust cover. What keeps this shaft in position as she will have some thrust on her. Cheers.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

pull the dust cover, has to be a circlip behind that to hold bearing in place, otherwise bearing will work out of the housing, you will have to push the shaft from the outside through to the inside of the housing, if the driver bevel gear is splined to the shaft, then you may be able to push it through from the inside if you can remove the bevel gear, remember the smooth shaft has to slide through the bearings, so check for any burring that would cause the shaft to jam up in the bearings, a bastard file will do the trick for smoothing.

the driven bevel gear looks as though it is splined to the output shaft, sorry to say this shaft will have to be drifted from the inside out through the bearings, hopefully you will not have too much trouble drifting the shaft through the bevel gear, the inside bearing will stay in place because there should be a recess to hold the bearing, same for the outer bearing, but it will come out with the shaft, you will have to make up a drift with a slight "U" shape bend and grind the end so that will fit into the centering hole on the output shaft so as to prevent spreading the end of the output shaft, if you have oxy/acetylne, it may pay you to heat the bevel gear up a bit to get it to expand a little so it may come off the shaft easier, dont overheat otherwise you may damage the hard facing.


----------

